# An article highlighting differences between Linux and Unix



## x-yuri (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I wanted to mention one particular article elsewhere. Or how should I call it... It was split into several pages. An old one. On someone's personal web site I believe. I don't remember much of it. It was about differences between Linux and Unix. That Unix has a base system. About flaws of Linux package management. That Gentoo seems like a promising Linux distribution. That Windows makes you dumb.

That must be as much as can I remember, if I'm not mistaken about one of those points. It was around the time when I was tinkering with FreeBSD, that's why I'm asking you here. It might be even that it's mentioned somewhere in the docs. So if you have any clues, you're welcome. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 11, 2015)

This one? http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/01


----------



## x-yuri (Jul 11, 2015)

Exactly. Thanks a lot, pal


----------

